# power problem



## Les H. (Jun 21, 2021)

I have a 4550 4wd. won't start...checked battery, 12.6volts...checked battery connections, clean...checked fuses, replace 1 30amp fuse that was blown, all other fuses OK...no power to the dash no lights come on...no power. Ideas?


----------



## Vanman08 (Aug 1, 2020)

Chassis ground cable connection corroded or one of the battery cables is open is where I would start looking.


----------



## Rascal2 (Aug 23, 2021)

Les H. said:


> I have a 4550 4wd. won't start...checked battery, 12.6volts...checked battery connections, clean...checked fuses, replace 1 30amp fuse that was blown, all other fuses OK...no power to the dash no lights come on...no power. Ideas?


 Going throught the same thing. Everything has been checked. Coming from the battery there is power and as you come of the wiring it just stops.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Most likely one of the battery cables around the connections have corroded up and you cant see the problem, use a jumper lead from battery positive pole to starter solenoid, if no start then place another jumper lead from battery negative pole to a good earth, at the starter if possible, try the starter both times and see what happens.


----------



## male2tom (4 mo ago)

Les H. said:


> I have a 4550 4wd. won't start...checked battery, 12.6volts...checked battery connections, clean...checked fuses, replace 1 30amp fuse that was blown, all other fuses OK...no power to the dash no lights come on...no power. Ideas?


Les, What was 30 amp fuse protecting? To just start jump hot to solinoid , or hot wire + from battery to wire on soinoid DANGER make sure it is out of gear, and where you are safe . ALL Idiot proof sensors will be worked around eliminated. NOW find what the fuse runs. It is now not safe to park inside protect against fire. And it not dependable can quit at anytime .What electrical did you have running when it failed. If follow wire beyond fuse may tell you problem. Good luck to you . TOM


----------

